# massey ferguson 1010 parts



## mort2202

Hello from manitoba! I broke the crank and a rod in my little 4x4 3 cylinder diesel. massey ferguson. Looking for complete engine/tractor/parts of engine. My tractor is from 1985. I believe hinomoto c 134 or c144 may have same motor. The motor was a CS86 made by Toyosha. Whew. Anybody point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## sim69z28

did you get your mf 1010 fixed?


----------



## mort2202

*massey 1010*

No. Cannot find an engine.


----------



## Southern4020

I have a crankshaft / rod. Most all the parts less the block. I was rebuilding an Allis Chalmers 5015 and the block turned out to be bad. I have new rings and rod bearings also.


----------



## Southern4020

The engine is a toyosha cs86.


----------



## Torzim

back to you from Regina. I hope this information will help you. The Duetz-Allis 5215 is virtually the same tractor just newer. Same Engine. I have a Duetz-Allis that has the same Hinomoto 1 liter 3 cylinder engine. Mine has a broken PTO Gear which I can not find either. I am not willing to part it out as it is a 1989 model. If you decide to part your Massey 1010 out or find a parts tractor I would be interested PTO Drive gear along with a few other parts. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

